# Pseudo Dice 5x5x5 | SILLY BUILDS S1 EP5



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello everyone!
This week I am doing a "Silly Builds" video series on youtube, where I present a unique silly build everyday. 

For day 5 I built the Pseudo Dice 5x5x5.

I got 98 dice with 15mm edge length and glued them onto a sengso mini 3x3x3 with 46mm edge length. 

This is the Season Finale so I hope you enjoyed the series  

A surprise giveaway for this might appear soon  






I hope you enjoy


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

You mind sending me this? Lol. This is awesome.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Apr 10, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> You mind sending me this? Lol. This is awesome.


Thanks man  

Well, if you win the giveaway that I'll announce later this weekend, then yeah


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Kickflip1993 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Well, if you win the giveaway that I'll announce later this weekend, then yeah


Can’t wait!


----------

